# Lace Knitted Coathangers



## vonnienz11

Coat Hanger With Lace Insertion
Cast on 60 stitches 5mm needles
Knit 2 rows
3rd row Knit with Lace
Knit 3 rows
Knit 1 row with lace
Knit 5 rows
Knit 1 row with lace
Knit 3 rows
Knit 1 row with lace
Knit 2 rows
Cast off

When knitting lace into the rows, with wrong side of work facing, place lace at back of work, insert needle into the stitch and through the hole in the centre of lace and complete knitted stitch.
Working into each hole of lace, continue in this manner till end of row.

I always fold the lace over at beginning and end of rows (knitting into 2 holes) to make a neater edge

Coat Hanger With Lace Insertion

The coat hanger pattern I mostly use is 
Adult Cast on 60 sts 5mm needles
Knit 3 rows.
On 4th row knit in lace.
Repeat these 4 rows until either 4 or 5 rows of lace have been knitted.
Knit 3 rows.
Cast off.
To make up.
Pad coathanger with padding and sew cover on, cover hook with plastic tubing and tie a ribbon bow to finish.
(I only do 4 rows of lace but this is my preference. If you do 5 rows the hanger goes in the middle of the row of lace)
Sometimes I knit with lace to go over the hook if I am giving them away for gifts.
This is not an American pattern so you should check the needle size you would use for double knitting yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Thank you!


----------



## boring knit

very nice idea. thanks for that I will add that to my *to do* list.


----------



## missmolly

They are beautiful. Thanks for the instructions. :thumbup:


----------



## Sharolynn16

I also use the same pattern only use a 4mm crochet hook, i find it easier than getting the needle to go through the wool and lace
Sharolynn


----------



## vonnienz11

Sharolynn16 said:


> I also use the same pattern only use a 4mm crochet hook, i find it easier than getting the needle to go through the wool and lace
> Sharolynn


Unfortunately I can't crochet, but that would be so much easier, although you do get quicker with practice 
Yvonne


----------



## Sewbizgirl

Got a picture?


----------



## vonnienz11

Sewbizgirl said:


> Got a picture?


In the pictures section on the 28th July I posted the pics..soree the pics don't match up with instructions in the same section. We have updated to Windows 7 and although DH has the knowhow I am still coming to grips with it, and I was getting all frustrated when he was trying to show me how to upload from camera to computer 
Let me know if you can't find them
Yvonne


----------



## ritchsgirl

Here is the word doc with the pic attached. Might be eaiser for those trying to print it out.

Click on the download to get the pattern with the picture. 

Thank you so much for sharing this with us. Now if I could only find a source in US for the eyelet lace.


----------



## vonnienz11

Thanks for combining the two...much appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## kiwi11

Thank you soooo much-Another NEW project: as if I didn't have enough LOL-I am spending more time on projects than h/work LOL-but it all gets done some time.....


----------



## KiSu719

Thank you.


----------



## maidinkent

what a great idea, and with a tutorial, many thanks.


----------



## Janet.Sar

vonnienz11 said:


> Coat Hanger With Lace Insertion
> Cast on 60 stitches 5mm needles
> Knit 2 rows
> 3rd row Knit with Lace
> Knit 3 rows
> Knit 1 row with lace
> Knit 5 rows
> Knit 1 row with lace
> Knit 3 rows
> Knit 1 row with lace
> Knit 2 rows
> Cast off
> 
> When knitting lace into the rows, with wrong side of work facing, place lace at back of work, insert needle into the stitch and through the hole in the centre of lace and complete knitted stitch.
> Working into each hole of lace, continue in this manner till end of row.
> 
> I always fold the lace over at beginning and end of rows (knitting into 2 holes) to make a neater edge
> 
> Coat Hanger With Lace Insertion
> 
> The coat hanger pattern I mostly use is
> Adult Cast on 60 sts 5mm needles
> Knit 3 rows.
> On 4th row knit in lace.
> Repeat these 4 rows until either 4 or 5 rows of lace have been knitted.
> Knit 3 rows.
> Cast off.
> To make up.
> Pad coathanger with padding and sew cover on, cover hook with plastic tubing and tie a ribbon bow to finish.
> (I only do 4 rows of lace but this is my preference. If you do 5 rows the hanger goes in the middle of the row of lace)
> Sometimes I knit with lace to go over the hook if I am giving them away for gifts.
> This is not an American pattern so you should check the needle size you would use for double knitting yarn.


Picture please :lol:


----------



## PeppermintPatti

IS THERE A VIDEO ON THIS ANYWHERE ? I LEARN BETTER BY SEEING IT. 

THANK YOU


----------



## ritchsgirl

I have not been able to locate a video for this at all. I did find this site, that offers lots of lace if you live in the UK.

http://www.lainesworld.co.uk/L/eyeletlace.html

I also found this link for a christmas wreath pattern 
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ataw21AuZro/TTVcsDHlGXI/AAAAAAAABEg/gn5hSq6bqNA/s1600/christmas+wreath+1.jpg

http://www.worldoflace.com.au/Patterns.htm

http://www.craftmoods.com.au/knitlace.htm
this was the closest I could even come to a wip.

http://www.craftmoods.com.au/inlace.htm


----------



## Dori Sage

What is "adult cast on"?


----------



## Janet.Sar

ritchsgirl said:


> I have not been able to locate a video for this at all. I did find this site, that offers lots of lace if you live in the UK.
> 
> http://www.lainesworld.co.uk/L/eyeletlace.html


This site has some really lovely lace, and good instructions how to use it, but if you live in the UK, Ebay is by far the cheapest place to buy it in quantity. Why is it so difficult to get in US?


----------



## valdnelson

I have found lace for knitting at www.debslace-n-trims.com The price are really reasonable.


----------



## ritchsgirl

here is the best I could find as to a demo on how to do this knitting with eyelet lace.

http://www.worldoflace.com.au/demo.htm

I don't know why it is hard to find in the US, but, know that the eyelet is supposed to be in the center of the lace. I looked on ebay and almost every single eyelet lace was from Australia listings. It seems odd to me, I certainly remember this type of item from when I was a kid..........


----------



## SallyAnn

For some reason, when I try to download this pattern, it comes up in a "foreign language" that I can't decipher. Is there a way I can get it to read for me? The hangers look so pretty, they'd make a lovely gift. )


----------



## ritchsgirl

SallyAnn said:


> For some reason, when I try to download this pattern, it comes up in a "foreign language" that I can't decipher. Is there a way I can get it to read for me? The hangers look so pretty, they'd make a lovely gift. )


It might depend on the version of word you are using on your computer. If you cannot download this, then just copy it from the forum into whatever word program you use and then copy the picture as well.


----------



## Janet.Sar

ritchsgirl said:


> here is the best I could find as to a demo on how to do this knitting with eyelet lace.
> 
> http://www.worldoflace.com.au/demo.htm
> 
> I don't know why it is hard to find in the US, but, know that the eyelet is supposed to be in the center of the lace. I looked on ebay and almost every single eyelet lace was from Australia listings. It seems odd to me, I certainly remember this type of item from when I was a kid..........


I think on Ebay UK they list it as 'knitted-in lace'


----------



## SallyAnn

Thanx, ritchsgirl, will do. )


----------



## cjstuber

Where do you buy this type of hanger?
Most of the ones I see in stores are the plastic triangler ones.


----------



## PeppermintPatti

Thank you for trying to find a video for me. I live in the USA. Well I will keep trying to figure them out. Love your dog, I have one like yours also. Her name is Autumn Sky


----------



## ibrow

VonnieNZ11, thank you so much for this. My Mum used to make these and although I have inherited her stash of lace and ribbons for them, I didn't pay enough attention when she was knitting them. Your instructions are wonderful, thank you thank you. 

Dorisage, 'adult cast on' just means that you're covering an adult-sized hanger. A hanger for a child would be smaller.


----------



## Dori Sage

ibrow said:


> VonnieNZ11, thank you so much for this. My Mum used to make these and although I have inherited her stash of lace and ribbons for them, I didn't pay enough attention when she was knitting them. Your instructions are wonderful, thank you thank you.
> 
> Dorisage, 'adult cast on' just means that you're covering an adult-sized hanger. A hanger for a child would be smaller.


Thank you -- Dori


----------



## ritchsgirl

aha, I went in on ebay and tried to use 'knitted-in lace' and only came up with one listing for some adorable booties.

However, saw the wording "insertion lace", (I have never heard this terminology before ) so did a search of that and a whole lot of laces in the US came up. However, you do have to make sure that the lace you want has the eyelet holes in the center. It also looks like you could use the term "beading lace" I don't know how much difference width of the lace matters, as I don't have access to many patterns.

I also did some looking at some hangers on ebay and found these, but, not sure if they are too wide. It was the closest I could come up with.

http://cgi.ebay.com/50-16-Retail-Wood-Wooden-Shirt-Top-CLOTHES-HANGERS-/290591796703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a89eeddf

Thanks PeppermintPatti, my pup is on the small size, only 20 lbs and about 12 inches tall. I have her involved in agility, and she can run like the wind. I have trouble keeping up. My avatar is a pic of Shilo meeting my 3 mos old granddaughter.


----------



## engteacher

ritchsgirl said:


> I have not been able to locate a video for this at all. I did find this site, that offers lots of lace if you live in the UK.
> 
> http://www.lainesworld.co.uk/L/eyeletlace.html
> 
> I also found this link for a christmas wreath pattern
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ataw21AuZro/TTVcsDHlGXI/AAAAAAAABEg/gn5hSq6bqNA/s1600/christmas+wreath+1.jpg
> 
> http://www.worldoflace.com.au/Patterns.htm
> 
> Looks really interesting. Wondering if I could use some of my tatting with knitting.???
> 
> http://www.craftmoods.com.au/knitlace.htm
> this was the closest I could even come to a wip.
> 
> http://www.craftmoods.com.au/inlace.htm


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Thanks everyone for contributing the pattern and picture ..does anyone happen to have a PDF Format pattern and picture.

Thanks, 

Camilla


----------



## Isis

Thank you for the pattern and picture


----------



## 14 of them

Hi I'm only new to the Forum and I'm from Sydney so I was reading everyones notes that are GREAT and I want to put my bit in ....I have been knitting and crocheting these coathangers for a long time we have an Australian Company that you can buy books and supplies from.....they are called..CRAFT MOODS. www.craftmoods.com.au they have lots of books even for Premmies hope this is helpful to you Vicky


----------



## theduchess

Thankd for this. Found some I have had for years, half finished, and was not sure how to finish. Duchess


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you for sharing... very nice


----------

